# Laptop for gaming and multimedia experience under Rs. 60,000



## Maharajajaja (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys i need a laptop for proper gaming and a rich multimedia experience too...
Can you guys recommend me some laptops...
On net i have found hp dv6-6189ex and dell xps 15 to be quite good please give your opinions about them also.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 2, 2011)

dv6 6165tx


----------



## samudragupta (Nov 2, 2011)

dell xps 15 +1 to the after sales service
hp dv6121 +1 for the graphic card


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2011)

samudragupta said:


> dell xps 15 +1 to the after sales service
> hp *dv6 6165tx* +1 for the graphic card


6121 is discontinued.


----------



## Maharajajaja (Nov 2, 2011)

Can anyone give feedback about Dell's famous JBL speakers and B+RG LED display
are they really that good
are they worth sacrificing better graphic card in HP?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2011)

Maharajajaja said:


> Can anyone give feedback about Dell's famous JBL speakers and B+RG LED display
> are they really that good
> are they worth sacrificing better graphic card in HP?


Screen
For movies, web, programming -  YES. Def get that screen
Gaming - MAYBE Higher res and slower gfx will mean that most games will only run at med instead of high. They might still look as good on the better screen though. Its going to end up at 68k.

Speakers
Laptops speakers are always worse than proper speakers/earphones/headphones.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

> are they worth sacrificing better graphic card in HP?



Yes.

P.S. what's your budget?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Yes.
> 
> P.S. what's your budget?


Thread Title


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 2, 2011)

u can try asus n55sf it comes arnd 66500 in SP Road bangalore 

try and contact jainex computers he can give u d best deal
 it has full hd display 
blue ray 
matte screen
and gt 555m graphics card


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 6121 is discontinued.



its there at letsbuy
Buy HP Pavilion DV6-6121TX Entertainment Notebook PC (Bronze Metal) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 3, 2011)

go 4 6165tx its a better model


----------



## Maharajajaja (Nov 3, 2011)

Asus n55sf is 75k here in chennai
can anyone tell me something about Beats audio? How is its performance?
also is HP's HD display as good as Dell's Normal HD(not FHD) display?


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 3, 2011)

Maharajajaja said:


> Asus n55sf is 75k here in chennai
> can anyone tell me something about Beats audio? How is its performance?
> also is HP's HD display as good as Dell's Normal HD(not FHD) display?



DELL's display is better than HP's


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> its there at letsbuy
> Buy HP Pavilion DV6-6121TX Entertainment Notebook PC (Bronze Metal) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


Old stock. Discontinued acc to HP site.



Maharajajaja said:


> Asus n55sf is 75k here in chennai
> can anyone tell me something about Beats audio? How is its performance?
> also is HP's HD display as good as Dell's Normal HD(not FHD) display?


HP HD is better than Dell HD.
Dell FHD is much better than either.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 3, 2011)

Gaming: GT555M(Lenovo)>HD6770M(HP)>GT540M(Dell)
Screen: Dell 1080p>HP 720p>Dell 720p (Lenovo not seen so.)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2011)

Lenovo has the slower 555M



> Versions (ordered by performance)
> 
> 144 cores 709MHz (GF106), 128Bit GDDR5 z.B. MSI GX780
> 144 cores 590MHz (GF106), 192Bit DDR3 z.B. Dell XPS 17, Alienware M14x
> ...





> The performance is depending on the used version of the card (see above). *The 3DMark 06 performance for example ranges from 8857 points (Lenovo Ideapad Y570) to 13000 points (MSI GX780R). The GT 555M in the Lenovo therefore is just a fast GT 550M*. The average GT 555M (with 144 shaders) is positioned in the lower high end class and enables users to play demanding games in high settings at 1366x768.


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Old stock. Discontinued acc to HP site.



It has been continued (seen that about 15days ago)
HP Pavilion dv6-6100 Entertainment Notebook PC series Home & Home Office


----------

